# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  حل عطل مايك سامسونك mic samsung i9082

## jazouli89

حل عطل مايك سامسونك mic samsung i9082

----------


## draga

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## alichaoma

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

